# Manly P. Hall – Freemason and Philosopher



## My Freemasonry (Nov 28, 2016)

Manly P. Hall, 33º Scottish Rite Freemason, raised November 22, 1954, passed to the celestial lodge 1990.


The true Mason is not creed-bound. He realizes with the divine illumination of his lodge that as a Mason his religion must be universal: Christ, Buddha or Mohammed, the name means little, for he recognizes only the light and not the bearer. He worships at every shrine, bows before every altar, whether in temple, mosque or cathedral, realizing with his truer understanding the oneness of all spiritual truth.
-Manly P. Hall​





Manly Palmer Hall


Manly Hall is an icon of sorts to Freemasonry. His name and memory today are falling into some obscurity to many newer Freemasons, but his works remain important to the Masons education.

Born on March 18, 1901 in Peterborough, Ontario. Studying early on the ancient mystery and wisdom schools, he began a public role as a speaker and writer on philosophy, religion, and science. Much of his work has transformed the Western Mystery teachings that we recognize today. His philosophy is summed into a note he signed into a student’s book that reads, _“To learn is to live, to study is to grow, and growth is the measurement of life. The mind must be taught to think, the heart to feel, and the hands to labor. When these have been educated to their highest point, then is the time to offer them to the service of their fellowman, not before.” Self_ _Unfoldment By Disciplines of Realization.”_

Much of his work, specifically about Freemasonry, was done before he was initiated and raised. Using the materials available to him at the time in public institutions, his works delved the many writings from history to find the essence of their connections in word and meaning, collected specifically in his work _The Secret Teachings of All Ages_





 in 1928. This work collected and brought back to light wisdom from forgotten “sages” whose ideas, faiths and societies had been long forgotten and ignored by modern scholarship.

In 1934 Mr. Hall founded the Philosophical Research Society, dedicating it to the ensoulment of all arts, sciences, and crafts, and devoted to the one basic purpose of advancing the brotherhood of all that lives, to meet all lovers of wisdom on a common ground. The society still exists in a limited capacity today in its same location in Los Angeles now designated as a Historical Cultural Site. Around it has evolved the University of Philosophical Research, a distance learning graduate program nationally DEAC accredited program offering degrees in Consciousness Studies and Transformational Psychology.

Hall, writing several books on the subject of Freemasonry put himself in the vanguard of Albert Pike and W.L. Wilmshurst with his works _The Lost Keys of Freemasonry_, _Masonic Orders of Fraternity_, _Freemasonry of the Ancient Egyptian_ and_ The Secret Destiny of America_. This last focusing on his belief that our continent was set aside for a great experiment of enlightened self-government by ancient philosophers, and that the seeds of this plan for the founding of America were planted one thousand years before the Christian era and is partly revealed in the symbolism of the Great Seal of the United States. This same idea is tied to Francis Bacon’s book _The New Atlantis_ from 1624, of whom Hall had a particular interest.

Hall passed onto the the celestial lodge on August 29, 1990. While his final years attracted a degree of turmoil and mystery, the legacy of his Great Work lives on in the Philosophical Research Society and in his writings. One of the great aspects of Hall is that his work transcended Freemasonry finding resonance in all of the ancient wisdom and thought including Rosicrucian’s, astrology, the Bible, Tarot, dreams, mysticism, Eastern and Western philosophy, religion, psychology, symbology and reincarnation.

Of all of the lessons that a Mason can take away from his work is to open our eyes and be aware of the depth and light that we have before us from ALL ages of the great mysteries. Freemasonry is but one channel to that light, and thanks to Brother Hall, we have a new lens from which to view more.

*





The Secret Teachings of All Ages – Reader’s Edition*


*The classic work since 1928, Hall’s masterful encyclopedia of ancient mythology, ritual, symbolism, and the arcane mysteries of the ages is available in a compact and easy to read edition.*

Like no other book of the twentieth century, Manly P. Hall’s legendary _The Secret Teachings of All Ages _is a codex to the ancient occult and esoteric traditions of the world. Students of hidden wisdom, ancient symbols, and arcane practices treasure Hall’s magnum opus above all other works.

Probably one of the best primers into the Western Mystery Tradition, you can find Manly P. Halls opus on Amazon





.

*





Master of the Mysteries: New Revelations on the Life of Manly Palmer Hall



*


To understand the depth of Hall’s life and work, Louis Sahagan has assembled one the best biographies on the Master of the Mysteries, breathing life into dark recesses of life that was both remarkable and tragic.

This new edition contains dozens of previously unknown love letters from his wife Marie Bauer. They are the closest we will come to an autobiographical portrait of these Los Angeles mystics in love.



Original article: Manly P. Hall – Freemason and Philosopher.






 







Continue reading...


----------



## FriendshipCube (Jul 8, 2017)

The Writing of Manly P. Hall


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 8, 2017)

Love reading his works.


----------



## freemasonpha (Oct 22, 2017)

Hall is an amazing intellectual. I've read Lost Keys, Lectures on Ancient Philosophy and Secret Teachings. 

His lectures have been remastered and free to download from Whence Came You.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 22, 2017)

freemasonpha said:


> His lectures have been remastered and free to download from Whence Came You.


Thanks....bookmarked this.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 23, 2017)

freemasonpha said:


> Hall is an amazing intellectual. I've read Lost Keys, Lectures on Ancient Philosophy and Secret Teachings.
> 
> His lectures have been remastered and free to download from Whence Came You.


RJ and GB have done a great job concerning quality... much better than the recordings I had.


----------

